# HKS in Freehand



## ziriander (12. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

In Freehand kann man doch in der Farben-Palette alle möglichen Farbkataloge aufrufen wie Pantone, Fokoltone oder Crayon usw. Gibt es so etwas auch für HKS(was in unseren Breiten ja viel sinnvoller ist) ? 


merci for help
ziriander


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2004)

Hi,

Das sollte Dir bei Deiner Suche helfen. Lad Dir die *.zip-Datei runter und kombinier das mit dem anderen angebenem Link.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## ziriander (12. April 2004)

Perfekt   besten Dank


----------

